# darts shooting accuracy without frame



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/6/QqhwfnzAFh0

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/18/v6z52Om4Cv4


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is very nice shooting. You certainly have a LOT more nerve than I do! I would be afraid I would bury one of those darts in my hand. I would appreciate it if you could so some close up detail of your darts. Also, it looked like you were just hooking them onto the tube. Is that right, or do you have a string there?

Thanks for showing this.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm impressed, I've known that darts can be shot from a catapult for some time but up to now I have never seen a convincing demo on video. Darts should fly better and more accurately than BBs and yours seem to do the job well. Hunters should be interested in this development: it should greatly increase the penetration and stopping power of a catapult. Like Charles I would very much like to see a close up of your dart heads and the means by which you hook the dart onto the slingshot's bands. I would also be interested in seeing some prices on your slingshots and, perhaps, some prices and specs on your dart heads. Excellent post.


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

You just killed the whole market on "slingshot bows."








Talk about finding the cheapest solution for a simple idea.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have that many guts. I'm with Charles, I would be so afraid of shooting my hand that I probably would. By all means please show us details on the darts.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm impressed, but when I look at the mark a BB left on my hand I can imagine a dart sticking me and impaling me to my slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! More details like others have requested. Thanks for showing this technique.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

_The Phillipinos make this with a frame. It's called a "Pana". You can find a detailed pic at www.primitiveweapons.com. As you can see, they appear to be very efffective._


----------

